# Adidat Tool Cabinet WIP



## adidat (16 Mar 2010)

hi guys

these are the sketchup drawings for my tool cabinet. i have not included the stand that will be about a metre high with a shelf on. the wood selected was all going to be american black walnut, with english walnut panels.... until i found out the price, so i have decided to use oak for the frame and then fume it at a later date. 

the doors will have oak cluster on the front and normal crowncut oak on the back.






a picture of the front with the doors closed.





Doors open, on the inside i want to hang my saws rulers combination square blades and other items, there is a panel for putting planes on. 





6 drawers in total, on the left side in the gap beneath the plane board will go 3 small drawers with my initials cnc'ed on.





an exploded view missing a few parts showing the interior carcass construction.

thanks for looking, and any pointers and tips are welcome.

adidat


----------



## stoatyboy (16 Mar 2010)

looks tasty!

how are you going to fix the drawer runners to the panels?

Glue?
Screw?
Rebate?
something else?

There's a few posh tool cabinets been shown on the forum - yours looks like it could be up there with if all goes well - good luck!


----------



## adidat (16 Mar 2010)

thanks. it should be when its finished.

i am going to glue and screw the runners into 15mm birch faced plywood.

i really hope so. thanks again

adidat


----------



## shipbadger (16 Mar 2010)

Now I may be talking total rubbish, but when I was young, yes that long ago, I always thought that steel and iron were things to be kept away from oak. That was why we were taught to use brass screws with oak. Now if you make a tool cabinet from oak would there not be long term problems of tool corrosion? I'll duck now whilst somebody tells me I've got it all wrong. I did wonder if fuming the oak would in some way negate the problem.

Tony Comber


----------



## jhwbigley (16 Mar 2010)

That'll look good that when its done.


mines just made out of birch ply  

JHB


----------



## chingerspy (16 Mar 2010)

Hi, looks like a great display case 

Are you going to use oak laminated ply for the panels?

Also will you be building it with the hand tools it is going to contain or will most of it be machined?

I only ask as I'd be very tempted to do as much with hand tools as possible if I ever got the to the point where I was going to build a lovely tool cabinet like some I see on here. That sort of thing would turn into a labour of love I think.

I'll be building something for my wall soon but I reckon for now it will be ply and whitewood due to cost and what I have in the garage. I can only dream of playing with oak right now as I wouldn't trust myself to waste it and the money it costs


----------



## adidat (16 Mar 2010)

hi ship badger,
The screws we use are spax screws from axy and other companies, they are very good and mostly eliminate the need for pilot holes. 
They do not react with the tanin in the oak, we use brass screws but, they are very expensive for something that won't be seen in day to day use; they are also very weak and prone to snapping.

thanks 

adidat


----------



## chingerspy (16 Mar 2010)

I think his point was more to do with the oak corroding the steel in the tools which cost a lot more than new screws.


----------



## adidat (16 Mar 2010)

hi chingerspy

i am veneering ply much cheaper and looks the same although the ply is quite costly. about 40 pound a sheet

at the moment i dont have loads of tools, i have a nice set of chisels a beautiful no.7 and a block plane and various other tools, not including my marking out and measuring tools. so alot of it will be machined like the oak and grooves on the panels. All the dovetails will be hand cut.

I think hand planing rough sawn oak board would become abit tedious after the second piece, also i am working to a time scale.

one thing i will say oak will probably be much cheaper than u would think.

but go for it, its great to have your tools at arms reach displayed nicely in a clean manor.

thanks 

adidat
_________________


----------



## adidat (16 Mar 2010)

sorry didnt read the message right with the veneer u dont tend to get much tanin the drawers will have an ash lining, with a material padded bottom so hopefully should escape any rusty tools.

adidat


----------



## chingerspy (16 Mar 2010)

It's going to look great, I am sure, no matter what 

I too don't have many tools, its surprising at how few tools you can get for large amounts of cash! I'd really like the Clifton no.7 but I may end up ebay or car boot restoring an older no.7.

Once the garage is sorted for the basic storage units that I am making I will look to make some projects for myself and this will be one of them, along with a saw bench for sitting and cutting on.

Due to possible issues with oak and tool storage I might even opt for ash. I think that might be even more inside my price range by that point


----------



## adidat (16 Mar 2010)

hi

i would like next to get a 5 1/2 and a 4 probably bedrock although im quite tempted by the anniversary clifton with english walnut handles, but i think i will stick with bedrock and a hock blade and chip-breaker. i would also like a lie nielsen low angle jobby.

adidat


----------



## Chems (17 Mar 2010)

The tanin shouldn't be an issue on finished wood should it anyway? We normal say it in regards to leaving a stack of freshly planned oak on the cast iron table top over night.

Looks great, and will be lovely I'm sure, just remember to leave space to expand the collection!

Why do you refer to we, just a habit or is someone helping you with it?


----------



## adidat (17 Mar 2010)

heres the wood 





15 metres plus some extra most boards about 170mm wide





38mm to finish 32mm





cut up into lengths







thanks

adidat


----------



## Chems (17 Mar 2010)

Now I see why you say we!


----------



## adidat (17 Mar 2010)

Hi I was just typing a post last night saying I'm a student, then my laptop died. But its a very independent style of learning. I'm almost finished my second year. 

Adidat


----------



## head clansman (17 Mar 2010)

hi 

how tall are we , 770 mm cabinet plus 1m stand, how you gong to see what in the top drawers just through feeling, hope theres nothing sharp in those top ones . might it be better to drop all drawer to the lower section ( so you can see all whats in each draw) and have the sloping section right across the width in the uppersection for your planes . hc


----------



## adidat (17 Mar 2010)

hi

thanks for your concern im 6'3, so shouldnt be to much of a problem, i was considering dropping the stand by about 100-200mm.

adidat


----------



## adidat (23 Mar 2010)

Here is an update

enjoy





Planing a face and edge on the oak lengths.







Ripping the oak down to 70mm. On the felder it rips through 50mm oak like a hot knife in butter.







A close up of the medulla rays.







The sawn timber in stick for a few days to allow air to cirulate.







Cutting the birch faced ply down on the wall saw.







The vacuum press setup.







Veneered ply fresh out the bag, bit to much glue i think.


thanks

adidat


----------



## ColeyS1 (2 Jul 2011)

Sorry to dig up an old thread. I've just figured out your username 8) What happened with the tool cabinet ?


----------



## adidat (2 Jul 2011)

i finished it kinda, didnt get all the drawers finished, but i run out of time to keep taking pics sorry for the disappointment. hopefully my railway thread will be looked at soon. never enough hours in the day, i finish work come home do dinner next thing i know its 10pm

adidt


----------



## joiner_sim (2 Jul 2011)

I like the small make-shift vaccum press! Where I'm working now we have two custom-made vaccum presses that are huge! I think they are about 12x24ft in size! So its nice to see how its done on a much smaller scale


----------



## adidat (2 Jul 2011)

joiner_sim":3re5txva said:


> I like the small make-shift vaccum press!




make shift!! :shock: 

600 smackers of makeshift, be careful you dont let bagpress see this

adidat


----------

